# I wanna see rifle pics



## godex003 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new rifle. I'm thinking a savage .22-250 or a weatherby .22-250, but lets see what you guys have done with'em. Gimme some ideas. Lets see brands and specifics about what you did. Coyote guns are important to people, they've got their own personality. So be proud and post up.


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cal. 223, changed package scope to a Swift 4x12. 1/4 " groups at 100.

Applied 6 differant colors of flat paint ( paint for plastic ) 1 at a time, started with the lightest color & worked my way to darkest. Stock looks so good I am going to do the scope, barell & action after the season. It is my range go to gun also.

Sorry no pics


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is my Weatherby Vanguard 223. I have a 4.5-14 x 42 Scheels brand scope with a pivoting bipod. I wrap it with Mossy Oak Brush Camo Form when I hunt and eventually I will do a custom paint job on it. Very good shooting rifle. Hopefully I christen it this weekend on my first calling trip of the year.

Below is a group I shot with it. Laying prone with my bipod at 100 yards.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is one of mine:

Rem. 700 VS 22-250 with a Nikon Monarch 6.5-20x40 AO. It shoots pretty well if you don't mind sub .5 MOA. (actually more like .2-.3 :wink: ) I shoot Rem brass, CCI BR2, 40.5 gr of H380 pushing a 53 gr SMK with a OAL of 2.435".

Nothing special except a trigger job. :beer:




























This one here may take over coyote duties for a while. The little rifle has truly endeared itself to me. Its an old picture and now it sports a 2x7 Leupold VXIII that Horsager is letting me bum from him for the time being. 

Its a "Bushy" ORC, 16" barrel in 5.56


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

No special paint job or anything like that as yet. It is a DPMS Panther Bull 20, Fluted AR-15, 1 in 9" Twist .223. The Scope is a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14x40mm AO, and it sits in an Armalite One Piece Scope Mount that puts the scope at exactly the right height above the comb of the stock for me.

I have not had the opportunity to harvest a Coyote with it as yet, but several Skunks, Racoons and Crows have fallen to either 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon's Benchmark, 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon's H-4895, or 55gr. Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tails loaded with Hodgdon's H-4895.

The only modification done to the rifle so far has been a Trigger Polishing Job done by Dedicated Technoloty in Bemidji Minnesota. Mike did a great job of making the trigger pull super smooth. I am awaiting the arrival of JP Enterprises Reduced Power Trigger and Hammer Springs to complete the Trigger Job. I also ordered a bolt on recoil pad as the length it is going to add with make it fit me better.

This rifle has really been amazing on how it shoots and makes me wonder why I didn't discover an AR-15 years ago.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jiffy

Are those BH full metal jackets? I have my 223 sighted in with BH 50 Grain V Max and they have proven to be very accurate in my gun.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Kimber Montana shooting 85gn TSX's. 4.5-14x40 Leupold W/ B&C reticle.










300yd group with above rifle










Win 70 Coyote Lite 22-250. 6.5-20x40 Leupold W/M-1 elevation turret and German #4 reticle. 55gn Ballistic tips.










It shoots nearly as well as the Kimber I just don't have a photo of the group posted yet. No paint as I'm considering re-stocking with a McMillan.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

My Bushmaster Varminter in .223.








100 yard group from the Bushmaster.








The reason I like autos. 3 In less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Jiffy
> 
> Are those BH full metal jackets? I have my 223 sighted in with BH 50 Grain V Max and they have proven to be very accurate in my gun.


If I were betting I'd guess that Jiffy will be shooting 26gn of 335 w/50gn V-Max's before season starts.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jiffy
> ...


How did you know that Horsager! 

Fallguy, yes, those are BH 55 gr. fmj's. I basically bought them for plinking and the brass. A little birdy told me back when they were available that they were going to be hard to come by later on in the year. You know what? That little birdy was right. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I think I heard that bird speak too.

I know of a place where you can get BH 50 Grain V Max at 22.99 a box (blue box) compared to 29.99 that I have seen at Cabelas. I think that is a fine price considering other types of ammo.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Yeah I think I heard that bird speak too.
> 
> I know of a place where you can get BH 50 Grain V Max at 22.99 a box (blue box) compared to 29.99 that I have seen at Cabelas. I think that is a fine price considering other types of ammo.


I know a place he can load his own for $10/50 shells and it takes about 15min/100.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is what I run most of the time. I like to use the 270 WSM when I want to really put the hurting on them! Ruger MKII with Nikon 4.5-14 x 44
I believe, and a Harris bipod.

Does the trick, Trigger work, floated, bedded.

If anyone interested it is for sale in the Classifieds! I will make a screaming deal!


----------



## yz125mm700 (Jun 8, 2007)

heres my savage 22-250







:sniper:


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

Remington 700VS in .223. Shoots under 1" groups all day long with Black Hills Blue Box 50gr. Vmax.
Has a Burris 4.5-14X42 Fullfield II scope with ballistic plex reticle.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a photo of my small ring Mauser in .257 Ackley.


----------

